# Marina apartments at The Palm Jumeirah sold out in 72 hours



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

*Marina apartments at The Palm Jumeirah sold out in 72 hours*

_The release of Nakheel's latest development on The Palm Jumeirah, the luxurious Marina Apartments, spurred a buying frenzy at Nakheel's sales office with an astonishing sale of the apartments in under 72 hours._










All in all, 700 properties have been purchased by investors from all over the world.

According to Sultan Ahmed bin Sulayem, Chairman, Nakheel, the level of interest being shown in The Palm development continues to surprise. 'Once again the commercial response to property offerings on The Palm Jumeirah has exceeded expectations. We enjoyed phenomenal success with the release of property along the Golden Mile last month and are set to emulate this success with the Marina Apartments complex having sold the development. This is not unusual for any property sold on The Palm, as the international demand to purchase or be part of this iconic project is growing day by day'

All in all, five buildings were released to the UAE market with all available apartments being purchased up by investors within 72 hours. According to Nakheel, the company has held the sixth and final building in reserve. Nakheel will be going to London in the middle of this month to complete the sales, when it releases the remaining apartments to the UK and European markets to investors who dream to own a home on The Palm, Jumeirah, as the demand is very high in these regions.

The dramatic response received at the Nakheel sales centre was from private and group investors worldwide, with buyers flying in over night to make purchases. Several investors from the UAE, neighbouring GCC countries, Europe, and the Far East were able to discuss floor plans, apartment sizes etc with Nakheel's team of professional sales staff before final purchase. The sale of one further building in the Marina Apartments complex will go on sale in the UK from 11 – 18 July 2004 at the Carlton Towers and Newbury race course.

The Marina Apartments are uniquely positioned at the heart of The Palm in the Marina and Village Centre and is touted as one of the most prestigious developments on The Palm. Comprising six luxury residential freehold buildings with some 858 apartments, the development also offers 12 penthouses and 30 townhouses, which will go on public sale later this year.

While the apartments will be housed on each floor of all six buildings, the penthouses will be restricted to two per building on the highest floor, and the townhouses will be located independently, adjoining the marina. The areas between each building and the townhouses will offer picturesque landscaping and recreational areas. Each home has been designed to exacting standards, highlights of which include ergonomic usage of space and choice of stunning sea views.

About The Palm
The Palm involves the creation of the world's largest two man-made islands known as The Palm, Jumeirah and The Palm, Jebel Ali. Located just off the coast of the city of Dubai in the United Arab Emirates, the two palm tree shaped islands are expected to contribute to the city's position as a premier global tourist destination. The project will increase Dubai's shoreline by a total of 120km and create a large number of residential, leisure and entertainment opportunities, all within a unique and inspiring setting.

The creation of The Palm is an extraordinary project of grand proportions. Each island will be comprised of more than 100 million cubic meters of rock and sand. Between the two islands there will be over 60 luxury hotels, 5,000 exclusive residential beachside villas, 5000 shoreline apartments, marinas, water theme parks, restaurants, shopping malls, sports facilities, health spas, cinemas and extensive dive sites.

The vision of The Palm was conceived by His Highness General Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Crown Prince of Dubai and UAE Defence Minister. Construction commenced in June 2001 after many years of research and planning.

Each island will take approximately two years to be completely raised from the sea. A further two to three years will be required to complete the infrastructure and the buildings. The end-result will be the creation of two virtually self-contained communities within the islands.

Issued on behalf of The Palm/Nakheel by Hill & Knowlton, Dubai. For further information please contact Briony Peters telephone +971 4 334 4930; mobile 050 455 9048; fax 334 4923 or e-mail 

http://www.ameinfo.com/news/Detailed/42068.html


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

feel kinds slack but i don tkeep track of news on the Palm still whats that tall tower in the center of it !
and 72 hours wow !


----------



## Macca-GC (May 20, 2004)

Bloody Hell! We're amazed if a building seels in a month. 3 days!!! That's amazing.


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

That's crazy!


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

i'm also wondering about this huge building on palm jumeirah. how tall will it be? is it some competition for burj dubai?


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

it seem to be a tower in the center of each of the main trunks of the Palm
so who knows i will stand building info on the palm as they are huge projects
some said it was going be another super tall
I know the one of the 2 plam was just an observation tower like the space neddle in the renders


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

The building is called the pinacle and consists of 3 seperate towers joined at various levels and is hollow in the middle. It has two huge spires and i counted 120 stories in the model at Nakheels office
Its a biggie alright


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

WOW get some images please ! Would be great 
sounds cool already 
was scared that there would be another over 100 in Dubai


----------



## Macca-GC (May 20, 2004)

I think it's good that Dubai will be getting at least one more SuperTall building. It mean Burj Dubai won't stand out like a sore thumb as much. Not like the CN Tower does in Toronto.

Can we get a map of Dubai to show like how big the Palm Jumeirah is and how far away from the Burj Dubai project it is. ect.


----------

